# wow am 32



## juniatabassman (Dec 19, 2008)

I was just at the sportsmans show and was looking for a 737 was nice and all but it seemed just a little to long for me. checked out a am 32 and wow was impressed. Then i went and shot it wow once again smooth quiet and damn did it throw some darts. Will definately have one of these babies. Just wanted to hear some other peoples opions on them.


----------



## buckfevered (Aug 19, 2006)

Do a search or just watch teh bowhunting forum. Seems 99 of a 100 love everything about it. Most that did find a problem (buzz, hand shock, etc) found it was a timeing or sync issue that could be easily tuned out to make it like the one you shot. 

Mine is on the way...


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

buckfevered said:


> Do a search or just watch teh bowhunting forum. Seems 99 of a 100 love everything about it. Most that did find a problem (buzz, hand shock, etc) found it was a timeing or sync issue that could be easily tuned out to make it like the one you shot.
> 
> Mine is on the way...


Yep...just picked mine up yesterday!


----------



## BLUE72CAMARO (Feb 12, 2009)

I just ordered a 32 am blackout with fuse shorty quiver, 4" axium stabilizer, and fuse whisker biscuit with sword sights all in black on tuesday. I should have it in about 2 to 3 weeks!


----------



## hilbilyhunter (Nov 21, 2003)

*love mine*

I picked up a am32 with the black out riser and camo limbs 
decked it out with a hha moveable sight with a limbdriver rest 
and fuse 6" connextion and waiting to try my new speed pro max arrows !!! 
just got them today !!! :thumbs_up


----------



## juniatabassman (Dec 19, 2008)

well just bought the am 32 love it love it love it:rock::rock::rock:


----------

